# Need some help.....



## sgttrunk (Sep 30, 2005)

Hypothetical Q.....An officer is involved in an on duty accident. He is ordered to write a report. He complies with the order. In his report he addresses in the last paragraph, the issue of why the other operator stated she did not see his cruiser. He states in his report the operator was blinded by the sun, was not wearing sun glasses, and that the sun visor was not applied. The officer goes on to state these reasons along with the operator traveling at a rate of speed greater than reasonable were contributing factors in her not seeing the cruiser. He does not state these factors were the cause of the accident, only that they contributed to the other operator not seeing his cruiser. The State Police are currently investigating the accident involving a muicipal cruiser. Issue....after submitting his report The Deputy Chief orders him to delete the last paragraph....he complies....submits the second report as ordered....and writes a third report explaining why he was ordered to change his original report......What, if any, remedies are available to this officer? The general consensus is that the matter is not grievable until he gets disciplined for the accident and that there is no unfair labor practice here! I am looking for some of you older officers to give me some advice on how to proceed with this......Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

You can't file a grievance for something that _might _happen. Unfortunately, discipline is usually a case of waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Wait for the conclusion of the MSP investigation. 

O Ya. Keep quiet!


----------

